# Ways to receive UK TV in Mallorca... NOT via satellite



## Patrick Bateman

Hello All,

Just joined this forum in the hopes that the many years of first hand experience to be gathered from the members here will save me much (valuable) time and (even more precious) effort when trying to sort out our affairs and to ensure our Mallorcan dream doesn't turn into a nightmare.

We have only just returned to the UK from buying our second home (small apartment) in the Son Servera area of Mallorca - stage one of our eventual permanent move out there in a few years - and are in the process of converting everything from German (the previous owners) to English.

What I mean by this is that the apartment building is predominantly German and the satellite system is optimised for German TV. I don't even remember seeing any Spanish TV channels. I did try and reset the box to receive the Astra 2? satellite (ITV and a couple other channels) but was unable to connect. So using the existing satellite system is a non-starter, and as we are not allowed individual satellite dishes on the outside of the building (wouldn't want one anyway) and we don't have one of the apartments with a solarium so can't hide a huge 2 metre plus dish on the roof, we are a bit stuck and so I am trawling for suggestions on how to receive channels other than German. Oh and a standard TV aerial is out of the question too.

We do not necessarily require English TV, though anyone "borrowing" our apartment may wish to keep abreast of developments in Albert Square so it would be a bonus in that respect. UK radio would be brilliant to have (could see us sitting on the terrace listening to a bit of XFM of an afternoon).

Spanish TV (especially local Mallorcan channels) would be quite useful to have.

I am thinking that, as we need broadband and accompanying WiFi for guests anyway, is it possible to receive some UK TV content (legally) over the internet, along with the UK radio stations that I know are available?

Or am I missing an even more practical (and cheaper?) alternative?

Thank you in advance for any help. Sure to have MANY more questions as time goes on...


----------



## Lynn R

Patrick Bateman said:


> We do not necessarily require English TV, though anyone "borrowing" our apartment may wish to keep abreast of developments in Albert Square so it would be a bonus in that respect. UK radio would be brilliant to have (could see us sitting on the terrace listening to a bit of XFM of an afternoon).
> 
> Spanish TV (especially local Mallorcan channels) would be quite useful to have.
> 
> I am thinking that, as we need broadband and accompanying WiFi for guests anyway, is it possible to receive some UK TV content (legally) over the internet, along with the UK radio stations that I know are available?
> 
> Or am I missing an even more practical (and cheaper?) alternative?
> 
> .


If you have a decent internet connection then all you need to get UK tv is a smart tv, which connects directly to the internet (either wired to the router or wifi). You can then access all the freeview uk channels (and a great deal more) via Filmon, or other sites such as uktvzone or camposattv. We also have a TDT receiver which gives us access to Spanish tv.


----------



## sat

Patrick Bateman said:


> is it possible to receive some UK TV content (legally) over the internet


Legally, well now that BBC have closed down their international iplayer, the only one left for expats is itvessentials...with the soap available for subscription for expats and holiday makers, no.

The UK broadcasters do not own the broadcast right for their content for Spain, so they do not provide their content to other countries, and so you cannot access it legally and direct from them.

So you will have to use some form of third party, who usually do not have the permissions to carry the content - in other words illegal - to get UK TV via the internet...such as a UK VPN to access the internet service like iplayers from the broadcasters, or a third party tv provider like filmon, or some form of andorid box running xbmc / kodi, or some pay tv provider...of course these third parties will not say their systems are illegal....they just want the sale .

As for Spanish tv, your apartment should have access to Spanish tv via a tv aerial (I think it is the law blocks must provide a feed to apartments)...all you need is a terrestrial digital receiver....and you have access to around 40 channels, and some of which, when they show a uk or us made programme, you can change the audio from the dubbed Spanish to the original English.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Thanks Lynn. I know I can get radio stations via the internet however I am not 100% sure about the legality of accessing UK TV channels from abroad. I thought there might be restrictions/access issues because of a foreign IP address trying to receive UK content because of "...the unique way that the BBC is funded..." yeah right...

Anyway we are back out in July so I am going to try and arrange an installer to come by and fit our broadband and we will be shopping for a little box of tricks to feed the existing "dumb" TV some internet content - until next year when I treat the apartment to a new (bigger) TV.

Thanks again...


----------



## Rabbitcat

Of course its easy to get UK tv over the internet, free and no need for a VPN either. Just use Filmon


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Cheers Sat,

Looks like our postings crossed - well - "in the post" as they say.

Forgot about the actual broadcast rights issues. OK so I will have to settle for a STB for Spanish digital broadcast. Don't intend on watching too much TV ourselves anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## Wibs

Internet TV is usually of poor quality, prone to frequent buffering and drop-outs, and does not compare with satellite TV reception.

All the UK Freesat channels, and radio channels, are available in Mallorca, with the correct size of dish.

If fitting a satellite dish is possible, but not allowed, then there are solutions available to that specific problem, for example dishes that do not look like dishes, and other hidden and disguising solutions.

If fitting a satellite dish is not possible, then there are solutions to that specific problem, for example, installing the dish where it is possible, and getting the channels via cable to the apartment, or by various wireless means, plus other strategies.

If you are interested in any specific solution then just PM me.

Wibs


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Hey Wibs,

Satellite is not going to happen. Have weighed up all the options (used to install satellite back in the EARLY days of Sky+) and it is not worth the expense and hassle for the 3 or 4 weeks a year we can actually get the time from work to visit our new gaff. And as far as anyone wishing to visit - they can immerse themselves in the local culture can't they?

Thanks for the advice anyway. Think I will stick with whatever I can get from a smart TV or IP box of tricks and a run-of-the-mill STB.


----------



## bob_bob

The free version of filmon.com does have buffering problems, a mate in Portugal now has upgraded to the paid version and has no problems.

Hola - Free VPN, Secure Browsing, Unrestricted Access lets you access a lot of American and other countries sites, for instance if you have a UK netflix account when you activate hola and log on to netflix it takes you to the American site which has a lot more content than the UK site.

Might be worth you looking at xbmc boxes that plug into your tv too.

First off though you need a fairly good internet connection, 5mb/s down is really the minimum you need for streaming.


----------



## Simon22

Maybe worth a read? Hola botnet


----------



## davexf

Hola

My Droidsticks TV box gets filmon without buffering in normal circumstances. It also gives many other countries TV programs, films and boxed sets. And yes all are free without a monthly payment. 

Disclaimer - I have no connection with Droidsticks - I simply bought their product and have recommended to friends as it does what it says on the tin. 

Davexf


----------



## Stevesolar

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> My Droidsticks TV box gets filmon without buffering in normal circumstances. It also gives many other countries TV programs, films and boxed sets. And yes all are free without a monthly payment.
> 
> Disclaimer - I have no connection with Droidsticks - I simply bought their product and have recommended to friends as it does what it says on the tin.
> 
> Davexf


Hi,
Does it come in a tin? - how quaint!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## buble

FilmOn HD is good.
There is no contract, and you can just pay for it month by month or annually. If you try out the free SD version in the U.K. you will be able to see what is on offer, although the picture quality will not be as good as the HD version. Of course it depends on the internet speed, but if you check out the adds for broadband in Mallorca, it seems that you should have no trouble getting 8MB, which will be more than enough.
You might also like to check out the Novatech NBox 11 computer in their online catalogue. This handy piece of kit is small enough to attach to the back of your TV (as shown, with the bracket supplied), making it more useful than a smart TV. I have one, it is silent running and serves all of my online needs perfectly.


----------



## fcexpat

Wibs said:


> Internet TV is usually of poor quality, prone to frequent buffering and drop-outs, and does not compare with satellite TV reception.
> 
> All the UK Freesat channels, and radio channels, are available in Mallorca, with the correct size of dish.
> 
> If fitting a satellite dish is possible, but not allowed, then there are solutions available to that specific problem, for example dishes that do not look like dishes, and other hidden and disguising solutions.
> 
> If fitting a satellite dish is not possible, then there are solutions to that specific problem, for example, installing the dish where it is possible, and getting the channels via cable to the apartment, or by various wireless means, plus other strategies.
> 
> If you are interested in any specific solution then just PM me.
> 
> Wibs


Think it depends on the provider. Our internet tv is perfect in Frigiliana, no problems, very little buffering or pixilation, no more than sky in uk !! The system just needs configuring properly by an expert, not something I could do myself


----------



## Lolito

We have VPN with Whatsonthebox for 43 euros per year. Works a treat with our laptop and without HDMI cables as we connect direct to the telly. Filmon is for watching live right? We don't watch any 'live' UK telly ever as we are busy on the beach most days, lol! So VPN for catch ups is great.

And this is funny considering we do have a SAT system too but we never use it, far too many channels (over 7000) and difficult to work it, so we gave up in the end.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Cheers all,

Will take the advice on board and check out these options. Still early days and I've many other things to sort out with the new apartment. Will be much easier to take care of business when we make the permanent move in a couple of years...

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## buble

Lolito said:


> We have VPN with Whatsonthebox for 43 euros per year. Works a treat with our laptop and without HDMI cables as we connect direct to the telly. Filmon is for watching live right? We don't watch any 'live' UK telly ever as we are busy on the beach most days, lol! So VPN for catch ups is great.
> 
> And this is funny considering we do have a SAT system too but we never use it, far too many channels (over 7000) and difficult to work it, so we gave up in the end.


FilmOn can be live or recorded. There is the option to record programs in HD without adverts. These are stored in the 'Cloud' for viewing on demand, which is great 'cos you no longer need a DVR.


----------

